# Big Country High rack and Polaris



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone have a big country high rack on their ranger? If so, can someone please tell me how to disengage the lever for the dump bed? I know they put some kind of locking mechanism on it when they do an install of rack.

Thx


----------



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

mine has a locking mechanism on the driver side. Just get a wrench and loosen it up and it should come right off. Had mine off several times with no problems.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

mine took the shock off the bed and put a solid bar in there -- you need to climb under the ranger and look and see if it has this one


----------

